# I want to Groom My own!



## Retrojukebox (Sep 24, 2010)

Hello, Grooming has always been an interest of mine, I want to groom (I'm not talking bath, nails, and brush) my own dogs. Clipping is what I want to do. Does anybody have tips for a new groomer? (Just got an interview with a grooming salon as well).


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Watch groomers if you're able, if at Petco and Petsmart, where the groomers groom behind the glass, you can watch them, but don't like.. hover RIGHT behind the glass, stand back at least three feet. Most of my learning came from watching. Watch online videos, read books, and make sure to have the proper equipment, having crappy equipment = crappy grooms.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Pay a groomer to show you how to clip and scissor. Expect to be terrified the first time you clip a face or toes. You will get better and more efficient over time. Invest in decent equipment, especially professional grade clippers.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

jodi murphey has a great set of videos.

Kalstones book on poodle grooming is fabulous

Thereare vids onlin only issue is unless you know how to groom you don't know if they are right or not you know?


----------



## Retrojukebox (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks, Yes I've had one professional train me for a day, and have watch others as well. I'm more wondering about the equipment. Best type of clippers, sheers, shampoos, conditioners, nail-clippers.

Also best type of brush/comb for poodles?
I have a slicker so far.


----------



## highhorse (Sep 17, 2008)

As well as getting the best equipment you can afford, make sure you try before you buy. Not all clippers sit well if you have small hands like me. Battery may be easier to manage around the face, feet and tail. I usually get my friends to let me try their scissors before I buy. There is a vast difference in the feel of scissors. Oh, one thing to remember is that poodle hair grows quickly. I once used curved scissors round Inca's butt and clipped a hole in the hair on the other leg - two weeks before a competition. If you are entering your dog in a showing competition, you must also get advice on the breed standard and where to begin cutting, what to leave on and what to remove.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

A good way to check out shears and clippers is to attend a good-sized dog show. Places like Cherrybrook will have exhibits and you can see how things feel in your hands. You can also get decent prices on stuff without paying shipping. You can go on infodog to find what dog shows will be coming up in your area.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I used to work at Petco....its where i learned most of what I know. However, I do not recommend their methods at all. It was sooooo basic. It wasn't geared toward poodle coats what-so-ever. I only progressed beyond the basics because I attended poodle seminars and paid for NDGA seminars and study packets. You will have plenty of Oooops grooms and will do so-so for a while. If you want to learn to groom in the shortest amount of time possible, go to a real school. If money is tight, it just takes longer....buying vidoes is probably the best way to learn....I like the Sue Zecco/Jay Scruggs super styling sessions.

Another thing that would make me really mad is someone watching me groom thru the glass windows. I'd be fuming.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

partial2poodles said:


> Another thing that would make me really mad is someone watching me groom thru the glass windows. I'd be fuming.


Yeah this royally pisses me off when people plaster their faces against the glass. But if they stand like, 5-8 feet back, I don't notice and I dont care.


----------



## buttercup123 (Oct 7, 2010)

I am a professional groomer and I love my andis clipper especially my 2 speed. They are pretty light weight too. Definatly ask a groomer how to do it, if someone asked me I'd be glad to show them since there are spots that cut easily and are major areas that could kill the dog.


----------



## Retrojukebox (Sep 24, 2010)

I had andis clippers, and They didn't really do well for me.
Thanks everybody for the great tips!


----------



## 2 Poods (Oct 20, 2010)

I've been grooming my own poodles for 2 years now. I learned alot by attending the Groom Expo this year. I went to two seminars. I also got to know a groomer who helped w/finding the right scissors; clippers and blades.


----------

